# Members Rules of Conduct--???



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2005)

Should we as members have --Rules of Conduct?
This would be in the nature of self policeing posts on this site.
Item to be included--Ranting-- Raving-- Cussing or just being a Bad Neighbor.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 29, 2005)

Gary,

The moderator group is working on a rules of conduct and moderation guideline.  We are working through our liaison to the board - Don Ward.

CHuck


----------



## BogBean (Jan 29, 2005)

I posted this in the suggestion box but I will post it again here...

I think you guys are trying to fix something that is not broke. I am retired so I have the time to check-in to a lot of groups. This group is the best one of the bunch when it comes to tolerance of another members view...


----------



## woodpens (Jan 29, 2005)

I would like for us to have rules of conduct, but I hope this will be enforced only by moderators and board members. I have seen groups get pretty nasty when everyone feels they must chime in and point out a rule that was broken. A private message to the offender is a much cleaner way to handle it. If a user feels that an injustice is happening, he/she should send a private email to the moderator. Just some thoughts...


----------



## bassman00 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm 100% with Jim on this.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 29, 2005)

> I'm 100% with Jim on this.


Me too .


----------



## Andy Ryan (Jan 29, 2005)

Would prefer more of a "guidelines for members"  Than rules of conduct.


----------



## Gary (Jan 29, 2005)

Add my vote to Jim's suggestion.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 30, 2005)

"I'm 100% with Jim on this."
I agree. I'm an administrator on a Chicago area fishing board and when we have a problem with misconduct, we pull the post, put in "moderator only" area and send a pm to the offender explaining what we did. If enough moderators and administrators feel the post should have been left up, we will return it. If the offender continues his evil ways, he will be banned.


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2005)

I can tell you that we are working on some rules of conduct.  This is nothing that you just slap together!  If you think that the idea of a mandatory linkback for the logo is contraversial, try regulating conduct!

But what we do have going for us is a really good group of people!  All of us!  Without posted rules, we already are one of the best and most well-mannered places to visit on the Net!  I really appreciate knowing so many good people!

But I did want you to know that we are working on some rules, mostly the Moderator Team with input from the Board.  And if we do come up with rules, it is appropriate that the Moderators do the policing.

Thanks for the input here!

Scott.


----------



## bajacrazy (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bassman00_
> <br />I'm 100% with Jim on this.



Me too


----------



## wicook (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with Jim. Let's keep it informal...but expect that people will respect other members. If a problem comes up, the moderators have the ability to deal with the member -- gently the first time, maybe a second warning, then it's curtains!


----------



## BogBean (Jan 31, 2005)

Bill,
Then after curtains they just come back under another name. Making rules about misconduct is a waste of time. If an email from the moderator does not work then just iqnore the person and they will  give up. We are very lucky to have a very good group here, we don't seem to have the problems the other groups have...


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 31, 2005)

> Then after curtains they just come back under another name.


While that could very easily happen , eventually they're personality would show itself again .
I can't remember if we had to sign up by using our e-mail address or not (I think we did) but the person who was booted would just have their e-mail address blocked so they couldn't re-sign (at least under the same address) .


----------



## GregD (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm 100% with Jim on this.


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BogBean_
> <br />Bill,
> Then after curtains they just come back under another name. Making rules about misconduct is a waste of time. If an email from the moderator does not work then just iqnore the person and they soon will give up. We are very lucky to have a very good group here, we don't seem to have the problems the other groups have...


We can block based on email address and IP address, so someone would need a new one of both to re-register.  They might do it a few times, but they would eventually tire of it.  In the really nasty cases, a short email from me to the person's ISP could be effective if their behavior violates the ISP's Terms of Service or Acceptable Use Policy.

The problem with ignoring is that everybody has to do it or it's ineffective.  Notice the threads that get nasty, it's usually just a couple people who keep it alive.

You're right, we do have a great group here.  I'm betting that the real problems will be few and far between.  We have not had to lock out or delete any accounts yet, and I hope we never do.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2005)

my thinking on this trails off in several directions.
first there are the personalities that take just a bit to rub off on you.
anyone around here remember when Ghason (sorry about the spelling) from Bethlehem Olive Wood first started posting at the Yahoo Group? there would be little Holy Land comments added and alot of people sort of held there breath at "just who is this?" Loved and cherished today. and I have seen others.
second. a thread being lengthy does not mean it is contoversial. look at some of the seeing trees differently and others. and even if views differ does nto mean there is confrontation. I try to give alot of leway due to the various limits people can have with the written word. vocabularies are limited and even more so when confined to writing.
third. for the large part this group is very well mannered. there have been an exception or two. and therefore I think a Stitch In Time. is wise. Experience is a great teacher and we are learning fast.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 6, 2005)

I must agree with Jim. I will add I feel for the most part this is a very well manored, self policed group.


----------



## Heirloom Woodturnings (Feb 9, 2005)

Rules of conduct are a good idea generally.....
Though I must say that so far, after a little less than a year of reading posts I must say that penturners are an extremely well mannered and generous lot. Its nice to have a spot where peace and decorum still hold sway!


----------



## KKingery (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree that rules of conduct are a good idea. But - not being a real computer literate person, I don't understand how they would be enforced? Honestly though, after being here awhile, and reading most all the posts, I think this group does a pretty good job of doing it themselves. Of course, I have nothing to compare it to, as I do not belong or visit any other such forums.


----------

